# Danish, Swedish, Norwegian: Jaså



## Collagist

Hi, everybody. "Jaså" is a norwegian word or swedish?

Thank you.


----------



## GreatWorld

It's Danish but there might be a similar word in Norwegian or Swedish. The letter Å is from the Danish alphabet.


----------



## Collagist

GreatWorld said:


> It's Danish but there might be a similar word in Norwegian or Swedish. The letter Å is from the Danish alphabet.



Tusen Takk


----------



## raumar

Actually, _jaså_ is used in all three languages: Danish, Swedish and Norwegian.


----------



## Grefsen

Collagist said:


> Hi, everybody. "Jaså" is a norwegian word or swedish?


Welcome to the Nordic Languages Forum, *Collagist!* 



raumar said:


> Actually, _jaså_ is used in all three languages: Danish, Swedish and Norwegian.


According to the Lexin _norsk bokmål __ordbok, _two possible English translations for _jaså _are "really" and "you don't say."


----------



## petrichor-3

To GreatWorld: 
Å is not exclusively a Danish letter, it's used in Swedish, Norwegian and Finish alphabets as well!


----------



## AutumnOwl

petrichor-3 said:


> Finish alphabets as well!


The letter _"å"_ isn't used in the Finnish language, and there are no Finnish words containing the letter _"å"_, only used in words borrowed from the Swedish language. The letter is known as _"Swedish o"_ in Finland.


----------



## petrichor-3

To AutumnOwl:
Woops, my mistake! The wiki page for Å said it was used in Finland, I think. I guess I should have actually read the whole thing, though!


----------



## AutumnOwl

petrichor-3 said:


> To AutumnOwl:
> Woops, my mistake! The wiki page for Å said it was used in Finland, I think. I guess I should have actually read the whole thing, though!


Yes, the letter _"å"_ is used in Finland among Swedish-speaking Finns, but not in the Finnish language.


----------

